# in / di (materiale)



## strofinaccio

Salve a tutti!

Ho un piccolo dubbio:Quando vogliamo parlare del materiale con cui è stata fatta qualche cosa si dice (per esempio) "di cuoio" oppure "in cuoio".
Si possono usare tutti e due? O vi sono casi in cui si usa una, e in altri si usa l'altra?

Tante grazie!


----------



## Danloor

Bisogna usare "di". "In" è un calco dal francese ("en"). Se "in" adesso è addirittura accettato non lo so, ma "di" è certamente la preposizione corretta legata al complemento di materia e si rifà al latino "de".


----------



## matoupaschat

Danloor said:


> Bisogna usare "di". "In" è un calco dal francese ("en"). Se "in" adesso è addirittura accettato non lo so, ma "di" è certamente la preposizione corretta legata al complemento di materia e si rifà al latino "de".


Mah! Per Serianni, "in" e "di" senza maggior distinzione (VIII-14,75).


----------



## Danloor

matoupaschat said:


> Mah! Per Serianni, "in" e "di" senza maggior distinzione (VIII-14,75).



Vabbè, il Serianni si sa che tende ad essere descrittivo più che prescrittivo.


----------



## Necsus

Dal Treccani (in):
*b.* In parecchi casi sostituisce la prep. _di_; così, per es., con nomi di colori, in frasi quali: _sottolineare in rosso_, _in blu_; _essere vestito in grigio_, _in nero_; o per indicare il genere di una attività commerciale: _negoziante in tessuti_; _commerciante in vini_, _in legname_; _commerciare in vini_, _in legname_. Per indicare la materia: _posate in argento_, _tubi in ferro_ (equivale a _d’argento_, _di ferro_).

Che poi nella lingua di tutti i giorni sia più usata _di_ è un altro discorso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Tutti i dizionari consultati esprimono lo stesso parere. Scusa, non me la sento di elencarli.


Danloor said:


> Vabbè, il Serianni si sa che tende ad essere descrittivo più che prescrittivo.


Come ogni grammatico/a moderno/a. L'uso fa la grammatica, non il contrario. Ragione per cui non parliamo più latino, io come te .


----------



## Mutti57

Giusto Necsus... io uso "in" e sono convinta sia piu corretto, tuttavia l'uso generale è "di" e credo ciò lo renda altrettanto valido.
Ciao (e non "ave"...)


----------



## strofinaccio

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte!
Adesso continuerò ad usare più spesso "di", visto che nello spagnolo si usa sovente "de", seppure si usi anche "en" ma molto di meno.
Mi sembra che questa regola sia la stessa in italiano e in spagnolo.

Tante grazie

Ci sentiamo!


----------



## Danloor

Sì, ok. Si è diffuso l'uso di "in" e questo lo rende accettato e riportato anche dalle grammatiche. Però la forma etimologicamente corretta è "di". E la domanda alla quale risponde il complemento di materia è "Di cosa è fatto?" non "In cosa è fatto?" Quindi, sarebbe comunque preferibile sostenere la preposizione "di", per quanto "in" non sia più un errore.


----------



## Necsus

Francamente a me non risulta che ricorrere alla preposizione _in_ per introdurre il complemento di materia sia mai stato considerato un 'errore'. Disponi di qualche documentazione in merito? 
Comunque per tornare alla domanda originaria di Strofinaccio, una possibile interpretazione è che con _in_ si voglia porre l'accento sulla materia di cui è fatto un oggetto, come spiega Giovanni Nencioni in questo intervento riportato ne 'La Crusca per voi', da cui estrapolo:

"[...] direi che _un pavimento di legno _è espressione in sé completa e corretta perché qualifica la materia di cui il pavimento è formato, al pari di _un orologio d’oro, posate d’argento, scrivania di noce _ecc. Invece, _una statua in legno _serve ad attirare l’attenzione sulla materia di cui è composta e sulla tecnica della sua lavorazione, oppure ad inserirla in un inventario di oggetti identificati materialmente. Sarebbe comunque bene completare l’espressione _in legno _con la forma verbale pertinente, probabilmente nel caso della prof.ssa Bondavalli Ward, _scolpita in legno_"_._


----------



## Danloor

Ricordi fumosi risalenti a scuola media e a università. Magari è anche una questione di influenza culturale di carattere regionale. Nel senso che al Sud si predilige forse "di" e al Nord "in". Però si tratta solo di una ipotesi che sto avanzando qui sul momento.


----------



## ursu-lab

Danloor said:


> . Nel senso che al Sud si predilige forse "di" e al Nord "in". Però si tratta solo di una ipotesi che sto avanzando qui sul momento.


  
Mi spiace, ma la tua ipotesi non ha alcun fondamento. Al Nord si usa prevalentemente "di", e si usa "in" nei casi indicati nel post di Necsus in cui cita l'articolo della Crusca.

@strofinaccio: in generale, la scelta tra le preposizioni "di" o "in" corrisponde all'uso spagnolo, quindi in teoria non dovresti avere nessun problema.


----------



## zipp404

Necsus said:


> Francamente a me non risulta che ricorrere alla preposizione _in_ per introdurre il complemento di materia sia mai stato considerato un 'errore'. Disponi di qualche documentazione in merito?
> Comunque per tornare alla domanda originaria di Strofinaccio, una possibile interpretazione è che con _in_ si voglia porre l'accento sulla materia di cui è fatto un oggetto, come spiega Giovanni Nencioni in questo intervento riportato ne 'La Crusca per voi', da cui estrapolo:
> 
> "[...] direi che _un pavimento di legno _è espressione in sé completa e corretta perché qualifica la materia di cui il pavimento è formato, al pari di _un orologio d’oro, posate d’argento, scrivania di noce _ecc. Invece, _una statua in legno _serve ad attirare l’attenzione sulla materia di cui è composta e sulla tecnica della sua lavorazione, oppure ad inserirla in un inventario di oggetti identificati materialmente. Sarebbe comunque bene completare l’espressione _in legno _con la forma verbale pertinente, probabilmente nel caso della prof.ssa Bondavalli Ward, _scolpita in legno_"_._



In francese (e a giudicare dall'inidcazione di Necsus, pare che questo sia pure il caso in italiano) si fa una distinzione tra l'uso di *DI* e *IN*.  
Non scrivo le preposizioni tantomeno qualche esempio in francese per non infranggere le regole di questo forum, ma la distinzione è questa:
La preposizione *DI* si usa per indicare la materia e basta. 
La preposizione *IN* viene usata (—ovviamente s'intenderà il perché— meno communmente) per sottolineare, mettere in evidenza, per far risaltare il carattere _unico, eccezionale_ della materia.

*Esempio *(siamo in una bottega nella quale vendono i migliori telai da corsa )

*Clente*:  Oh!  Mi piace molto questo telaio! 
*Commesso*: È un telaio_ De Rosa King 3RS_.
*Clente*:  È *di *acciaio?
*Commesso*:  *No*, *Non *è *di* acciaio.  È *in* titanio e fatto a mano.
*Clente*:  Oh!  Che meraviglia!!!  Devo essere in paradiso!  E questo qui?  
*Commesso*: Questo è un _Pinarello Dogma_.  
*Clente*: È *di *acciao?
*Commesso*:  No, *Non *è *di* acciaio.  È *in* carbonio, tutto tutto fatto a mano.
.


----------



## ursu-lab

zipp404 said:


> In francese (e a giudicare dall'inidcazione di Necus, pare che questo sia pure il caso in italiano) si fa una distinzione tra l'uso di *DI* e *IN*.
> Non scrivo le preposizioni tantomeno qualche esempio in francese per non infranggere le regole di questo forum, ma la distinzione è questa:
> La preposizione *DI* si usa per indicare la materia e basta.
> La preposizione *IN* viene usata (—ovviamente s'intenderà il perché— meno communmente) per sottolineare, mettere in evidenza, per far risaltare il carattere _unico, eccezionale_ della materia.
> 
> *Esempio *(siamo in una bottega nella quale vendonoi i migliori telai da corsa )
> 
> *Clente*:  Oh!  Mi piace molto questo telaio!
> *Commesso*: È un telaio_ De Rosa King 3RS_.
> *Clente*:  È *di *acciaio?
> *Commesso*:  *No*, *Non *è *di* acciaio.  È *in* titanio e fatto a mano.
> *Clente*:  Oh!  Che meraviglia!!!  Devo essere in paradiso!  E questo qui?
> *Commesso*: Questo è un _Pinarello Dogma_.
> *Clente*: È *di *acciao?
> *Commesso*:  No, *Non *è *di* acciaio.  È *in* carbonio, tutto tutto fatto a mano.
> .



Esattamente come in italiano. La preposizione "in" sottintende, tra l'oggetto e il materiale, il verbo "lavorato" (ed eventuali sinonimi, come "*fabbricato*", ecc.): lavorato in oro, in argento, in cuoio,...
Al limite, la preposizione equivalente di "in" sarebbe in tal caso "con", ma non "di".

Belli gli esempi delle bici da corsa, Zipp!


----------



## matoupaschat

zipp404 said:


> In francese (e a giudicare dall'inidcazione di Necus, pare che questo sia pure il caso in italiano) si fa una distinzione tra l'uso di *DI* e *IN*.
> Non scrivo le preposizioni tantomeno qualche esempio in francese per non infranggere le regole di questo forum, ma la distinzione è questa:
> La preposizione *DI* si usa per indicare la materia e basta.
> La preposizione *IN* viene usata (—ovviamente s'intenderà il perché— meno communmente) per sottolineare, mettere in evidenza, per far risaltare il carattere _unico, eccezionale_ della materia.
> 
> *Esempio *(siamo in una bottega nella quale vendonoi i migliori telai da corsa )
> 
> *Clente*: Oh! Mi piace molto questo telaio!
> *Commesso*: È un telaio_ De Rosa King 3RS_.
> *Clente*: È *di *acciaio?
> *Commesso*: *No*, *Non *è *di* acciaio. È *in* titanio e fatto a mano.
> *Clente*: Oh! Che meraviglia!!! Devo essere in paradiso! E questo qui?
> *Commesso*: Questo è un _Pinarello Dogma_.
> *Clente*: È *di *acciao?
> *Commesso*: No, *Non *è *di* acciaio. È *in* carbonio, tutto tutto fatto a mano.
> .


Scusate il ritardo. Devo comunque far notare che *in francese* la situazione non è come descritta e non c'è attualmente nessuna differenza di significato tra le due preposizioni, riguardo al complemento di materia, s'intende. Per chi avrà accesso a "Le bon usage" di Grevisse-Goosse, vedi [V, paragrafo 355, a, 1°].
Buona giornata.


----------



## ursu-lab

matoupaschat said:


> Scusate il ritardo. Devo comunque far notare che *in francese* la situazione non è come descritta e non c'è attualmente nessuna differenza di significato tra le due preposizioni, riguardo al complemento di materia, s'intende. Per chi avrà accesso a "Le bon usage" di Grevisse-Goosse, vedi [V, paragrafo 355, a, 1°].
> Buona giornata.



Negli esempi di Zipp "in" e "di" sono volutamente interscambiabili.

Forse la differenza è più chiara con una semplice e banale "sedia".
Chi direbbe, almeno in Italia, "una sedia in legno", *a parte il fabbricante nel proprio catalogo*? 

Es:

- Va' a prendere una sedia in legno perché quella in plastica è sfondata 

- Va' a prendere una sedia *di *legno perché quella *di *plastica è sfondata


----------



## Mutti57

Danloor said:


> Sì, ok. Si è diffuso l'uso di "in" e questo lo rende accettato e riportato anche dalle grammatiche. Però la forma etimologicamente corretta è "di". E la domanda alla quale risponde il complemento di materia è "Di cosa è fatto?" non "In cosa è fatto?" Quindi, sarebbe comunque preferibile sostenere la preposizione "di", per quanto "in" non sia più un errore.



Ma potrebbe essere inteso anche come : In che materiale è fatto.
Sbaglio?


----------



## olaszinho

> Ma potrebbe essere inteso anche come : In che materiale è fatto.
> Sbaglio?



A me questa forma suona poco corretta. Io direi *di *che materiale è fatto o *con *che materiale è fatto.


----------



## evrix

A mio parere, _in_ è più formale/altolocato e, si, e' usatissimo dai fabbricanti nei prop*R*i cataloghi


----------



## Mutti57

olaszinho said:


> Ma potrebbe essere inteso anche come : In che materiale è fatto.
> Sbaglio?
> A me questa forma suona poco corretta. Io direi *di *che materiale è fatto o *con *che materiale è fatto.



 Può essere. Ma non sono sicura


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, Matou, l'esempio in francese riguarda una statua _in marmo_ ma possiamo parlarne nel forum It.Fr.
_Buona  giornata!_


----------



## matoupaschat

ursu-lab said:


> Negli esempi di Zipp "in" e "di" sono volutamente interscambiabili.
> 
> Forse la differenza è più chiara con una semplice e banale "sedia".
> Chi direbbe, almeno in Italia, "una sedia in legno", *a parte il fabbricante nel propio catalogo*?
> 
> Es:
> 
> - Va' a prendere una sedia in legno perché quella in plastica è sfondata?
> 
> - Va' a prendere una sedia *di *legno perché quella *di *plastica è sfondata?


Ciao Ursu-lab,
Stavo parlando per la lingua francese, ovviamente, e di differenza attuale di significato, non di differenza nella frequenza o le modalità di uso. E in francese odierno, è normale la frase equivalente alla tua "Va' a prendere una sedia in legno perché quella in plastica è sfondata".


----------



## ursu-lab

evrix said:


> A mio parere, _in_ è più formale/raffinato e, sì, è usatissimo dai fabbricanti nei prop*R*i cataloghi



Grazie per l'indicazione della svista. Contraccambio...


----------



## olaszinho

evrix said:


> A mio parere, _in_ è più formale/altolocato e, si, e' usatissimo dai fabbricanti nei prop*R*i cataloghi


 

Da quando i "fabbricanti" usano un linguaggio raffinato? A seconda dei casi potrebbe essere definito gergale, settoriale, infarcito di anglicismi e talvolta formale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

zipp404 said:


> Ciao, Matou, l'esempio in francese riguarda una statua _in marmo_ ma possiamo parlarne nel forum It.Fr.
> _Buona  giornata!_



*Esatto amici: scordiamoci del francese nel forun SOLO italiano 
*


----------



## matoupaschat

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Esatto amici: scordiamoci del francese nel forun SOLO italiano *


Hai ragione, Paul, scusami. Comunque non avevo iniziato la digressione io, rispondevo...


----------



## Giorgino

Anche a me capita di pensare spesso a questo problema. Non tanto nei termini di giusto o sbagliato (come più volte detto è l'uso che fa la regola, e non viceversa, tantopiù nei casi in cui si percepisce una differenza di significato tra le due forme: anche a me, come a evrix, suona più formale _in_), quanto piuttosto nell'attendibilità delle teorie sull'*origine* di questa forma.

Finora tutte le grammatiche di italiano che ho consultato che accennano alla possibile derivazione dalla lingua francese, non specificano mai alcuno studio fatto a riguardo. Il complemento di materia con _in_ *è ritenuto* un francesismo, che, detto così, in filologia non ha assolutamente valore, perché alla stregua di un'impressione personale non suffragata da dati empirici.

Stando così le cose, in mancanza di altri studi, ognuno può avanzare l'ipotesi che vuole sul fatto che sia o non sia un francesismo. Naturalmente tutte queste ipotesi, senza prove, restano ipotesi.

Per quanto riguarda l'uso, trovo che, come dicevo prima, ci sia una differenza di stile nell'uso delle due preposizioni che, anche se sottile, è tale da giustificare l'uso di entrambe, francesismo o meno.


----------



## Bruno 1234

Grazie Stella Maris, mi sa che continuerò a dire "scatola di plastica" e lascio perdere l"in".

Ciao ciao.


Bruno


----------



## violadaprile

matoupaschat said:


> L'uso fa la grammatica, non il contrario. Ragione per cui non parliamo più latino, io come te .


devo averlo già detto da qualche parte... adoro quest'uomo!! 


Per il topic, io concordo con tutti quelli che hanno detto che "di" è più usuale e "in " è più tecnico. Lo dice il negoziante (e lo dice anche il commesso, non è formale [forse nella sua intenzione sì  ]) ma io non lo direi chiedendo una sedia di legno


----------



## pizzi

Confermo i due usi, colloquiale e tecnico. 

Nel campo dell'arte si usa eminentemente *in*. Altare policromo *in* marmi nordafricani di riuso (e non _altare policromo *di* marmi _). Dossale *in* legno *di* tiglio (e non _*di* legno *di* tiglio_). Cistena romana* in* cocciopesto (e non_ *di* cocciopesto_, se no sembrerebbe un deposito di materiale edilizio). E via elencando 

Altri esempi possono consentire un'intercambiabilità della preposizione: pisside *in* argento a sbalzo (così deve appararire su un catalogo), pisside *d'*argento (così può apparire sul bollettino parrocchiale  e nel parlato informale).


----------



## violadaprile

Cara Piz, concordo con te.
Tuttavia vorrei fare una piccolissima precisazione, a volte mi sento pignolina anch'io 

"di" non è colloquiale. E colloquiale non è il contrapposto di tecnico.
Tecnico è un linguaggio specifico (di qualche campo) che si contrappone a generico.

Se devo scrivere un romanzo, o un articolo formale su un argomento specifico che non riguardi arte, architettura, oggetti specifici e così via, e neppure un catalogo, non userei comunque "in", che mi sembrerebbe un tecnicismo bruttino e fuori luogo.

"Arsenio Lupin prese la pisside *d'*argento e la ficcò nel sacco."
"Marianna si tolse la fascia *di* seta e si avvicinò alla finestra sospirando".
Niente bollettini parrocchiali 
Però: "La moda di oggi prevede gioielli *in* argento e pietre dure"

Ma anche:
"L'azienda fornisce cucchiai *in* legno e *in* acciaio"
"Per l'invecchiamento sono preferibili botti *in* legno"
e:
"Mescolate il risotto con un cucchiaio *di* legno"
"Questo vino è stato invecchiato in botte *di* legno"
Non ti pare?


----------



## Bruno 1234

Ciao a tutti: 

rileggendo alcuni glossari tecnici che ho scaricato/preparato, vedo che la preposizione "in" è utilissima (non dico "corretta", correggetemi) quando c'è anche il "di":

giunto di collegamento in PVC , anziché giunto di collegamento di PVC
asse di rinvio in acciaio inox, anziché asse di rinvio di acciaio (non sto rinviando l'acciaio)
cinghia di trasmissione in gomma, anziché cinghia di trasmissione di gomma (non trasmetto la gomma)

Potremmo dire che in questo caso è meglio usare "in"?

E, un altro giro di vite: anziché dire " un sacco di farina di soja di cotone", quale vi va:

un sacco di cotone per farina di soia
un sacco in cotone di farina di soja
un sacco di farina di soja in cotone


Grazie.


----------



## violadaprile

Conformemente a quanto detto sopra, trattandosi di glossari tecnici la preposizione "in" è corretta ed usuale. E, sì, è meglio appunto perché usuale.

Io però non direi: "un sacco di farina di soia di cotone", l'ascoltatore ci mette tre ore a capire e alla fine non saprebbe più cosa si riferisce a cosa.
Se scrivi sulla farina di soia, non interessa di che materiale è fatto il sacco; se scrivi sul materiale del sacco, non interessa che tipo di farina.

Se sei obbligato a precisare entrambi, io dividerei i due concetti in due frasi separate.


----------



## Bruno 1234

violadaprile said:


> Conformemente a quanto detto sopra, trattandosi di glossari tecnici la preposizione "in" è corretta ed usuale. E, sì, è meglio appunto perché usuale.
> 
> Io però non direi: "un sacco di farina di soia di cotone", l'ascoltatore ci mette tre ore a capire e alla fine non saprebbe più cosa si riferisce a cosa.
> Se scrivi sulla farina di soia, non interessa di che materiale è fatto il sacco; se scrivi sul materiale del sacco, non interessa che tipo di farina.
> 
> Se sei obbligato a precisare entrambi, io dividerei i due concetti in due frasi separate.




Neanche a me piace questa costruzione, ma il fabbricante cinese ha questa specificazione nel catalogo (chissà che differenza c'è tra un sacco per soia e uno per frumento). Io faccio appunto come dici tu: sacco in cotone per farina di soia. 

Saluti.


----------

